# Dudley on holiday - few pics.



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thought would post a few pictures of Dudley in Cornwall - A sunny holiday for a change!








Loving digging the sand









Lazy mornings!









looking fabulous darling!









On the Padstow-Rock ferry.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Really cute. Looked like he had a fab hol. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness the first pic' looks like one of those garden ornaments of a dog digging with no head. LOL Just lovely. xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely pictures - we went on the same Ferry just recently


Ian


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Fab photos, what a gorgeous boy he is and he looked like he really enjoyed himself!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What lovely photos. He is a lovely colour. Glad you had good weather too.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fabulous pictures...you either have a very good camera or are very talented
( or both)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Fabulous pictures...you either have a very good camera or are very talented
> ( or both)


Thanks all, yes Colin of course I am very talented (tongue firmly in cheek!), these were with my hubby's camera on an auto setting so nice and easy, although I do try to take pictures with the sun behind me if possible, and the brilliant thing about digital is you can get rid of all those disaster shots!

Thanks puppylove, he had his head in the sand so often, it did look really funny, trouble is he ate mouthfuls of it as well - so much that he actually had sandy poo!! (I know how much you lot love this level of info!).


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What fabulous photos... You know I was just thinking today about the other pups on here who are around Molly's age and was wondering how they were getting on .... and here you are!! Dudley is gorgeous, his colouring looks amazing against the blue sky


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous photos and gorgeous Dudley!! X


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

love Dudley's coat colour... its lovely


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dudley looks gorgeous against that deep blue sky! Love his colour....and lucky you to have had our only 'summer' this year! We're in Cornwall now but are going through a few days of cloud and showers - got totally drenched on the beach yesterday. However, looks like the sun is coming back next week! Will post some pics when back as no phone signal here to load pics! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, love the digging one! Two of my favourite things - 'Poos and Beaches


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow! Dudley is beautiful! What great pictures and a fab holiday it looks like!

Meg (&Benji)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes we were so lucky with the weather, horrid first 3 days then the sun came out and it was lovely for 10 days, felt it was about time as we have been going down there every year for years and the last 4-5 have been wet and miserable, we kept saying we won't do this again but then booked up again the following year, there is just something about Cornwall.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What an iconic British summer, sun, sea, beach, camper van .... Heaven ...oh and a gorgeous sandy cockatoo xx


----------

